# Whoops



## Petey33 (Apr 12, 2021)

Hi, 

Just realised I messed up by posting a question before posting an intro of who I am. I am Pete and my fiance and I have a a Persian cross moggy called Milo who is 6 years old. We are going to see if we can get her use to joining us walking in the outdoors especially now the world is reopening again in the UK.


----------



## Petey33 (Apr 12, 2021)

Oh wow, interesting to hear! I have heard they can escape easily so will put in some effort to research this. Love the fact Smokie was sat waiting. Thanks for the suggestions 
Collar and microchip all sorted, thank you!


----------

